

Show HN: UTalent - u-talent
http://utalent.launchrock.co/

======
u-talent
As entrepreneurship students at Georgetown University, we are trying to gauge
interest in a service that matches talented college students with local
businesses in need of help on short term projects (for example, setting up a
website). Please visit our page to learn more and stay updated!

~~~
eglover
I assume the sign-up form is just an e-mail list for updates? Why isn't there
any information on the website?

